# quincallero



## mariposa1983

salve a tutti, sto facendo una traduzione dallo spagnolo all'italiano per la tesi... ho trovato questi due termini "quincallero" e "quincalleria". Ho chiaro il significato, il problema è che i termini corrispondenti "chincagliere" e chincaglieria" (questa intesa come negozio di chincaglierie) non mi sembrano parole usate comunemente nella lingua italiana... quindi avrei pensato di tradurre "quincalleria" con "merceria" e "quincallero" con commerciante o venditore di chincaglierie. Che ne pensate? Qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Cianfrusaglia?


----------



## 0scar

*quincalla**.*
(Del fr. _quincaille_).
*1. *f. Conjunto de objetos de metal, generalmente de escaso valor, como tijeras, dedales, imitaciones de joyas, etc. 
_Real Academia Española ©_

Ni con el diccionario entiendo bien que quiere decir quincalla.


----------



## infinite sadness

I gioielli di chincaglieria sono quei gioielli fatti con materiale di scarso valore ad imitazione dei gioielli veri.


----------



## 0scar

Se llaman _joyas de fantasía_ o_ bisutería (bijouterie, etc),_ pero los dedales y tijeras son otra cosa, y para colmo las tijeras buenas son caras.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, lo so, infatti c'è anche la chincaglieria firmata.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> *quincalla**.*
> (Del fr. _quincaille_).
> *1. *f. Conjunto de objetos de metal, generalmente de escaso valor, como tijeras, dedales, imitaciones de joyas, etc.
> _Real Academia Española ©_
> 
> Ni con el diccionario entiendo bien que quiere decir quincalla.


Viene a ser como la chatarra (tuberias, partes de muebles metálicos, muelles, cables eléctricos, etc.) pero con objetos metálicos de escasísimo valor (collares, pulseras, etc.); incluso el Diccionario El País de Sinónimos dice que chatarra es un sinónimo de quincalla. El quincallero es la persona que se dedica a ello y su local de negocio es la quincallería: [chatarra < chatarrero < chatarrería].
Definición WRF.


----------



## Neuromante

Neuromante said:


> ¿Cianfrusaglia?



Insisto.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> ¿Cianfrusaglia?


Cianfrusaglia, sí seguro que es quincalla. 
Por cierto, popularmente se conoce a los vendedores de quincalla como *mercheros* (El Lute pertenece a este grupo étnico) o *quinquis* (creo que ahora esta palabra es un tanto despectiva: _delincuente_).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao mariposa e benvenuta al Forum 



mariposa1983 said:


> *S*alve a tutti, sto facendo una traduzione dallo spagnolo all'italiano per la tesi... ho trovato questi due termini "quincallero" e "quincalleria". Ho chiaro il significato, il problema è che i termini corrispondenti "chincagliere" e chincaglieria" (questa intesa come negozio di chincaglierie) non mi sembrano parole usate comunemente nella lingua italiana... quindi avrei pensato di tradurre "quincalleria" con "merceria" e "quincallero" con commerciante o venditore di chincaglierie. Che ne pensate? Qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?


Sei stata un po' avara di informazioni, innescando una sorta di caccia al tesoro per capire dove è seppellita la traduzione migliore.
Invece avremmo bisogno di capire di più sul testo che stai traducendo. Puoi aggiungere la frase intera che contiene queste due parole e inserirla nel suo 			 			 			---> Contesto / Contexto <--- per favore? Riusciremo così a circoscrivere il problema.

Grazie mille, ti aspettiamo. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## 0scar

Veo que hay una enorme confusión entre quincalla, chatarra y baratijas.

Acá los vendedores ambulantes de baratijas eran los "turcos" (sirios o libanes) que desaparecieron hace por lo menos 50 años. Solo quedó su pregón en el recuerdo: "Beines, beinetas y beinetones" (Peines...)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola 0scar,

Yo esperaría a ver si nuestra amiga nos brinda más contexto.
Gracias.


----------



## mariposa1983

*S*to traducendo dei racconti di Emilia Pardo Bazán... ripeto che so cosa vuol dire "quincalleria" e "quincallero", il problema è che il dizionario per la traduzione in italiano mi da "chincagliere" (chi vende le chincaglie o chincaglierie), e "chincaglieria" (cianfrusaglia, ecc, o negozio dove si vendono tali oggetti). Il fatto è che io in italiano non ho mai sentito nè usato queste parole... mi sembra che "merceria" possa andare bene per tradurre "quincalleria", e "venditore di chincaglie" per tradurre "quincallero"
*S*otto potete leggere una citazione dal racconto, così avete un po' di contesto per capire: 

Entre todas las tiendas de que se compone el comercio marinedino, la más humilde, anticuada y estacionaria es la de Bonaret, el *quincallero*. [...] Para el observador no carece de interés -de interés simpático- la tienda de Bonaret. Contrastando con los magníficos vidrios biselados, los relucientes bronces, las claras bombas de cristal raspado y las barnizadas anaquelerías que poco a poco, van echándose los demás industriales de Marineda, la *quincallería* conserva sus maderas pintadas toscamente de azul, sus turbios vidrios de a cuarta, su piso de baldosa fría y húmeda, sus sillas de Vitoria y su papel, despegado en parte, de un color barquillo, que el tiempo trueca en tono arcilloso indefinible.

*C*he ne pensate?


----------



## Neuromante

Ho  cercato su un dizzionario italiano e "merceria" corrisponde allo spagnolo "mercería". Allora. No, è impossibile scambiare "quincallería" con "mercería".


----------



## mariposa1983

Neuromante però in una traduzione purtroppo non si può fare affidamento solo del dizionario bilingue... è questo il problema, bisogna considerare un sacco di cose... infatti il mio bilingue che è Il Laura Tam come traduzione di "quincalleria" da "chincaglieria" ma io non ho mai visto nè sentito un negozio con questo nome e i lettori della traduzione potrebbero essere disorientati... per questo avrei pensato a "merceria", perché mi sembra che più o meno nelle mercerie si vendano quel tipo di oggetti. Considera che il racconto è del 1891, quindi è possibile che da allora le cose siano cambiate, mi riferisco alle cose vendute e all'uso dei termini.
Comunque ti ringrazio, anzi vi ringrazio tutti per l'interessamento


----------



## Neuromante

Non ho usato un dizzionario bilingue, ma uno italiano. E quello che viene scrito lì che si vende nelle mercerie non si vende, ne si è mai venduto, nelle "quincallerías".

In prattica: La definizione di "merceria" corrisponde (Su questo dizzionario solo italiano) a la definizione spagnola per "mercería".


----------



## 0scar

En Aragón alrededor del 1800:
"Como quincalla se consideraban las hebillas, cruces, corazones, medallas, agujas de coser o del pelo, alfileres, clavos para carro, cascabeles, cuerdas de monocordio, persianas, dedales de hierro y de latón o hilo de hierro, entre otras cosas. 

...Algo de quincalla como botones de ballena, de azabache o metal, alfileres y dedales. 

...Tenía también quincallería, entre la que destacaban los tinteros y las plumas o los abanicos."
(Google)

Eran una mezla de ferretería y mercería, principalmente.


----------



## Tomby

Adesso in Spagna, la "_mercería_" è un negozio di cose piccole, di solito per cucire, come spilli, bottoni, nastri, fili, ecc.


----------



## mariposa1983

http://buscon.rae.es/ntlle/SrvltGUIMenuNtlle?cmd=Lema&sec=1.1.0.0.0.[...]

il María Moliner dice:  quincalla (del fr. «quincaille»; colectivo) f. Objetos de poco valor, algunos de adorno o capricho, como collares, pulseras o gemelos, y otros útiles, como peines, peinetas o dedales, que se venden generalmente por vendedores ambulantes, en puestos callejeros o en pequeños comercios. Ô Baratijas. Þ Baratijas, mercería. Ó Aljemifao, *buhonero, cajero, cangallero, gorgotero, pacotillero, quincallero, quinquillero, tilichero.

Mi pare che qui in Italia nelle mercerie si vendano anche queste cose... poi dipende da merceria a merceria...per esempio io in merceria trovo anche le calze, perle per fare collane, orecchini, bracciali, ecc.


----------



## Neuromante

En las mercerías se venden sobre todo hilos, cintas, encajes, cordones, botones (No sólo de metal. Mejor dicho: Casi nunca de metal). 
En las mercerías no se venden alambres, tinteros, abanicos, palmatorias, regaderas, embudos...
En las quincallerías se venden alambres, tinteros, abanicos, palmatorias, regaderas, embudos...
En las quincallerías no se venden hilos, cintas, encajes, cordones, botones (Los botones puede que en las de Aragón de hace doscientos míseros años sí se vendieran). 

Si traduce "quincallería" como "merceria" lo único que va a lograr es un caos bestial y confundir al lector.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il fatto è che è difficile trovare una parola corrispondente. Poi questi nomi cambiano anche da regione a regione.
Leggendo la definizione scritta da Oscar, mi verrebbe in mente "emporio".


----------



## Larroja

Piuttosto parafraserei con "bottega di chincaglerie", perché dubito che esista un termine che corrisponda alla perfezione. Merceria però lo escluderei assolutamente: non rende neanche una minima parte del significato, per non parlare del suono, che nel termine "chincaglieria" già di per sé richiama felicemente il tipo di merce.


----------



## mariposa1983

Neuromante mi hai convinta!  ho continuato a fare delle ricerche e alla fine ho potuto vedere che si dice negozio di chincaglierie o chincaglie... grazie a tutti


----------

